# Spain cracks down on expat income and taxes



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

European nationals moving to Spain for more than three months must now prove they will not be a financial burden on the state. A new ministerial order states that any EU citizen living in Spain for more than three months has to produce a job contract or documents confirming they have enough money to support [...]

Click to read the full news article: Spain cracks down on expat income and taxes...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

" Union citizens or members of their family may be expelled from the host Member State on grounds of public policy, public security or public health. Under no circumstances may an expulsion decision be taken on economic grounds."



" If you have to register, you may be fined for not doing so but may continue to live in the country and CANNOT BE EXPELLED just for this."



So , all in all a complete waste of time & money . What they are hoping to save is probably being spent many times over in additional work & legal challenges being made to the EU.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Editor said:


> European nationals moving to Spain for more than three months must now prove they will not be a financial burden on the state. A new ministerial order states that any EU citizen living in Spain for more than three months has to produce a job contract or documents confirming they have enough money to support [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Spain cracks down on expat income and taxes...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.



Why is this news? 

It's been discussed on here previously!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Why is this news?
> 
> It's been discussed on here previously!


that's because the forum is ahead of the news


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

To be honest if this is the case I think all eu countries should be doing the same to Spanish emigrants - you can't expect to get what you're not willing/able to give.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chica escocesa said:


> To be honest if this is the case I think all eu countries should be doing the same to Spanish emigrants - you can't expect to get what you're not willing/able to give.


 All EU countries treat expats/immigrants the same as they do their own citizens, thats the treaty! If a Spanish citizen doesnt/hasnt pay into their system, then he doesnt get welfare either!

From what I can see, the UKs way of doing things, based on a permanent address is too easy and thats part of the problem - Brits expect everywhere else to be the same

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chica escocesa said:


> To be honest if this is the case I think all eu countries should be doing the same to Spanish emigrants - you can't expect to get what you're not willing/able to give.


Italy & others have been doing it this way for years - it was the same in Spain until about 5 years ago, too

and as jojo said - the EU says that all legal residents have to be treated the same as citizens - that's all they're doing


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Editor said:


> European nationals moving to Spain for more than three months must now prove they will not be a financial burden on the state. A new ministerial order states that any EU citizen living in Spain for more than three months has to produce a job contract or documents confirming they have enough money to support [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Spain cracks down on expat income and taxes...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.



Ha! There we have it. Cracking down on expats! Yes! It was so simple. All right folks! The Crisis is nearly over, we found the leaky faucet.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

This seems to be "have a go at expats" week, what with this news which we have heard (and debated) already and that other thread telling us we should be reporting on our expat neighbours (if we have any left...).


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe you're right about it being 'too easy' in the uk. However one of the founding principles of the NHS is that it is free for all at the point of use. What happens in Spain if you don't work and don't pay in? I stand by my assertion that if we can't get access to the health service in Spain(or other countries) despite paying into our own system (also part of the EU) for years then people from these countries should be subject to the same conditions in the uk.


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Also what happens if you arrive in Spain and can prove income but after 2 years you lose your job?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chica escocesa said:


> Maybe you're right about it being 'too easy' in the uk. However one of the founding principles of the NHS is that it is free for all at the point of use. What happens in Spain if you don't work and don't pay in? I stand by my assertion that if we can't get access to the health service in Spain(or other countries) despite paying into our own system (also part of the EU) for years then people from these countries should be subject to the same conditions in the uk.



Maybe you're right, but you pay into the UK system and the UK covers you. Spains system is different and you cant just expect it to change and be like the UK (maybe the UK should be like the rest of Europe???). Sadly you cant take the UK system with you, just like you cant claim UK benefits from Spain (Heck, the UK would be empty if you could lol!!!)! 

I know its not quite the same, but I liken the UK national insurance to house or car insurance - you're only covered while you are with them and paying them. I cant go phoning Linear direct cos I've pranged my car when I'm not insured with them anymore - even if I did pay them a fortune for years!!

jo xxx


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes Jo but that's not true if I lost my job here in the uk I would still be able to use the NHS, even though I'd stopped 'paying in' as such. I never said the rest of Europe should be like the uk, I am comparing the 2.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chica escocesa said:


> Yes Jo but that's not true if I lost my job here in the uk I would still be able to use the NHS, even though I'd stopped 'paying in' as such. I never sain the rest of Europe should be like the uk.



I'm not sure, but I think if you have paid into the Spanish system by way of a contract then if you lose your job you would still be covered as long as you are a Spanish resident

Jo xxx


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> This seems to be "have a go at expats" week, what with this news which we have heard (and debated) already and that other thread telling us we should be reporting on our expat neighbours (if we have any left...).


That other thread is the UK government isn't it?

For people complaining that the UK should do the same what happens to people who evade taxes in the UK?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NickZ said:


> That other thread is the UK government isn't it?
> 
> For people complaining that the UK should do the same what happens to people who evade taxes in the UK?


They have to pay it back, get fined and if serious enough imprisoned!

Jo xxx


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

So why shouldn't Spain do the same?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

chica escocesa said:


> Also what happens if you arrive in Spain and can prove income but after 2 years you lose your job?


You'd still be entitled to healthcare under the 'new' system, as are all the Spaniards & resident foreigners who have exhausted all benefits , no income, income below minimum amount, etc. 

Under the new system , regardless of what anyone in an office might say, legally as from the 1st September all Spanish nationals & legal resident foreigners are entitled to healthcare , basically the same as the UK. 

The 'new' residency requirements are nothing to do with anyone who is already on the register/is a permanent resident.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NickZ said:


> So why shouldn't Spain do the same?


 Mainly because the tax evasion and corruption come from the top. Its a lot to do with the Franco days, and the fact that until recently a lot of his cronies, still worked in government. But its getting better (????????????????). When I lived in Spain the joke was that our town had 5 mayors! Four were in our local Prison (Alhuarin de la Torre). So its filtering down slowly.

Then theres the other argument, that while people are working "on the black", they at least have some money coming in - without it, many would be seriously destitute

Jo xxx


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

I think Spain should do the same, starting from the top and working down!!!


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

NickZ said:


> So why shouldn't Spain do the same?


I have no problems with Spain cracking down on Tax Evaders, *especially if they begin at the top*, and finish their pruning there before they move on down the scale to hound the small fry who may be working in the black to pay their rent.

But my main complaint was that the opening post, along with the one from the British Embassy, seemed to be treating forum members like their classroom pupils, telling us what we can and cant do as if _no one_ is aware of their rules.

The member here who represents the British Embassy website seemed to think that this forum was a good place to stick a thread warning us all about the evils of making fraudulent benefit claimants and giving us a bloody phone number to ring as well.
This forum isn't a public bus service where you see signs about this along with other public warnings, or the Daily Mail. 
This is a forum where people come for help about moving to Spain and living in Spain and to discuss their life here. It is not another place for the UK Gov to post their warnings. You can see enough of those as soon as you get off the plane.

I did not post on that other thread simply because I had no wish to bump it to the top (but I guess my saying this has stirred interest anyhow...).


----------

